# Atlantic Fall Open 2014



## NewCuber000 (Oct 11, 2014)

Someone's made the second Atlantic Canada comp of the year! (Not me, I'm just surprised it hasn't been advertised yet). It's on November 1st, in the Boys and Girls club of Dieppe gymnasium from 9am-5am.. This will be my first competition!
Events as of now: 2x2, 3x3, 3x3 with feet (Does anyone even do feet around here?), 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, pyraminx, megaminx, scewb, and square1.
I'm kind of dissapointed there's no 4x4 or fewest moves. . Does anyone know if they'll add events if people show up prepared for them? Also, is anyone else coming to this comp? I Hope many of you can come!


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 11, 2014)

NewCuber000 said:


> Someone's made the second Atlantic Canada comp of the year! (Not me, I'm just surprised it hasn't been advertised yet). It's on November 1st, in the Boys and Girls club of Dieppe gymnasium from 9am-5am.. This will be my first competition!
> 3x3 with feet (Does anyone even do feet around here?)



Me :3


----------



## NewCuber000 (Oct 11, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Me :3



You thinking of coming? I noticed you and Louis cormier pretty much dominated Atlantic open 2013 xD.
Oh, and I probably should mention to you guys that registration is open.


EDIT: Nevermind, you've already registered. some other good cubers have registered too. Looks like I have a lot of work to do in the next month if I want to be top 5 in 3x3


----------

